
Facebook begins testing ads in Messenger - danijelb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/facebook-messenger-begins-testing-ads-and-theyre-big/?ncid=rss
======
jrnichols
Ads will be the reason I stop using Messenger. Come on, Facebook... that's
just ridiculous. Not everything needs an endless stream of advertisements.

